# Can pigs eat corn on the cob and the husks?



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Can pigs eat fresh corn on the cob and the husks?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Mine do!! THey love it. A gentleman that I hatch chicks for gave me a big crate of semi-wilted corn (which I dug through and found some good enough to fix for the family), several boxes full of semi-mushy cantaloups, some squash and cucumbers all for the hogs.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Now the corn for the piggers I have no problem with, they love it and do fine with it. >Thanks Marc


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Joan, they love corn/maize on the cob and will eat both but won't eat the husks and I can't say I blame them - dry, horrible and no feed value but they are good for getting a fire going! They become very adept at husking them and leave them all over the paddock and if I have the time I'll collect them up and use them as fire starters.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

